# wi fi router/modem for bsnl landline bbnd conection



## andy_65_in (Aug 22, 2014)

please suggest a good router/modem with wi fi-want to use my lappie as also my smartphones.should be compatible with bsnl broadband.budget Rs 2000.00


----------



## rj27 (Aug 22, 2014)

Tplink w8968


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 22, 2014)

+1 to tplink w8968.. works flawlessly with bsnl bb


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 22, 2014)

where can i buy it from-flipkart sells it for 1800.00 and a authorised dealer for 2300.00 but i read in its reviews in flipkart that it has some technical issues as being sold from there-what is to be done.have you used it with bsnl


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 22, 2014)

get version 3 of w8968. check that in specifications. i am using the same since march without any single problem so far though i was told by the airtel service engineer that there is problem with it every month. i have version 2 of it, bought from snapdeal. if flipkart sells version 3, get it (preferably from ws_retail)


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 22, 2014)

spoke 2 flipkart -they say one can get version 1 or 2 either of it but they cant select it for everyone hence its your luck what you get.what about d link models


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2014)

+1 to W8968 

- - - Updated - - -

call CC again to get the V3 else get V2 from snapdeal

W8961ND is like W8968 without the USB port. so unless usb is necessary, you can go with W8961ND also.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 23, 2014)

usb port has what advantages- i hope this modem works on bsnl as saw some -ve comments on snapdeal


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2014)

You can use the usb port for networked printer, networked storage, connect a dongle to use as a 3g USB modem etc.
i'm using w8968 bought from snapdeal and it works fine on bsnl.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can use the usb port for networked printer, networked storage, connect a dongle to use as a 3g USB modem etc.
> i'm using w8968 bought from snapdeal and it works fine on bsnl.


-hi saiyan which version did u get from snapdeal-v1 or v2. i want to use it with my lappie and  max 3 wi fi phones/-which version should i go for


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Snapdeal provides v2


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 24, 2014)

get it from Flipkart they are selling v3 @ Rs.1800. I purchased it some 20 days back for my bsnl connection.

TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 24, 2014)

prateek_san said:


> get it from Flipkart they are selling v3 @ Rs.1800. I purchased it some 20 days back for my bsnl connection.
> 
> TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com


 when i spoke flipkart tey told me i will either get a v1 or v2


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 24, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> when i spoke flipkart tey told me i will either get a v1 or v2



you can always check the version without opening the box. and if its v1 or v2 you can return them, within the 30 days return policy.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 24, 2014)

the link of flipkart given  by prateek_san says - Antenna of 3dbi so it is version 1. though they had Version 3 as someone bought from them only a month back.
its available on ebay too


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 25, 2014)

email sent to tp link-they told me to buy this from flipkart who will again offer a v1 or v2-what are the capabilities of  v1 or v2.ebay has a v3


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 25, 2014)

v1 has 3dbi antenna and v2 has 5dbi. don't know about ebay. stopped purchasing from them long back as i faced problems with ebay people though the seller fully supported.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 25, 2014)

vidhu i am i  touch with tp link distributirs also-they asked  me to wait for 2 weeks-is the v2 ok for bsnl bbnd.any other tp link modem of similar price and capability


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> vidhu i am i  touch with tp link distributirs also-they asked  me to wait for 2 weeks-is the v2 ok for bsnl bbnd.any other tp link modem of similar price and capability



*www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/1865...e-bbnd-conection-post2152366.html#post2152366

*www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/1865...e-bbnd-conection-post2152425.html#post2152425


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 26, 2014)

^ +1 
| 
w8961nd if you don't need usb. i bought it as i might relocate to some place where there is no wired connection so i might switch back to a wireless data card which i can use with this.



andy_65_in said:


> vidhu i am i  touch with tp link distributirs also-they asked  me to wait for 2 weeks-is the v2 ok for bsnl bbnd.any other tp link modem of similar price and capability


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 27, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> get version 3 of w8968. check that in specifications. i am using the same since march without any single problem so far though i was told by the airtel service engineer that there is problem with it every month. i have version 2 of it, bought from snapdeal. if flipkart sells version 3, get it (preferably from ws_retail)


-Hi vidhu it seems that this tp link model is no more in production but snapdeal is still selling it-can i buy with them-are they reliable. i believe you brought from them.the usb version(version 2 ) has what advantages over version 1-sorry for repeating my query. i only use bsnl bbnd on landline


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> -Hi vidhu it seems that this tp link model is no more in production but snapdeal is still selling it-can i buy with them-are they reliable. i believe you brought from them.the usb version(version 2 ) has what advantages over version 1-sorry for repeating my query. i only use bsnl bbnd on landline



dude, READ!!

*www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/1865...e-bbnd-conection-post2152425.html#post2152425

*www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/1865...e-bbnd-conection-post2153015.html#post2153015


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 28, 2014)

ok .bye bye to tp link.please can anyone offer comments on d link 2750 U


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 28, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> ok .bye bye to tp link.please can anyone offer comments on d link 2750 U



yeah you can get d-link 2750, but if you face problems with it afterwards don't say that we didn't warn you.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2014)

what the fuss all about v1, v2 and v3 ?  If a person got the v3 version just by ordering 1 month back 99% chances are andy_65_in  will also get the v3 from FK or at-least the v2. Most sellers do have only the latest version.

D-link 2750U also works ok with  BSNL so either way Op can't go wrong.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 29, 2014)

fk had a lot of stock of version 1 & less stock of 2 and they told few people (including me) that they have version 1 only or at times told that it is a mix and they will not select by checking so it depends upon your luck. snapdeal had version bought by many. some time back fl sold version 3 also but it seems right now its again back to same old mixture


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 9, 2014)

got my version 3 of tp link w 8968 today from flipkart.it has a smallish installation cd- i hope it works on a cd writer.anybody who can help me with the installation.thanks


----------



## rbp45 (Sep 9, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> got my version 3 of tp link w 8968 today from flipkart.it has a smallish installation cd- i hope it works on a cd writer.anybody who can help me with the installation.thanks



How can I know the version of TP-LINK TD-W8968 ? Can you upload an image here.
Can you give the seller name of Flipkart.


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 9, 2014)

rbp45 said:


> How can I know the version of TP-LINK TD-W8968 ? Can you upload an image here.
> Can you give the seller name of Flipkart.


V3 is writen on the box as also the modem-the seller is WS Retail, mumbai.spk to flipkart on their tollfree when u order this-i requested for a v3


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 9, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> got my version 3 of tp link w 8968 today from flipkart.it has a smallish installation cd- i hope it works on a cd writer.anybody who can help me with the installation.thanks



The CD didn't help me much..
Do this : 1
1. Go to 192.168.1.1 from any browser
2. type username and password as admin.
3. Select Quick installation option & follow the On-screen steps.




rbp45 said:


> How can I know the version of TP-LINK TD-W8968 ? Can you upload an image here.
> Can you give the seller name of Flipkart.



Version no. is mentioned under the router itself


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 10, 2014)

how to configure tp link w 8968 with bsnl-any instructional video or link.there are some but they are confusing especially about the initial part of configuring


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 10, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> how to configure tp link w 8968 with bsnl-any instructional video or link.there are some but they are confusing especially about the initial part of configuring



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0UQ4fhuVWs

connect the modem via LAN cable
Goto 192.168.1.1
username: admin
password: admin

on left click on "Quick Setup":> next
select *Choose Operation mode :*               ADSL Modem Router Mode :> next
*app.box.com/s/rxnqnleb8441cfhj0km1
choose india
ISP:  BSNL
enter you bsnl username and password
check MTU value as 1492, next 
setup the wifi if you need and thats it.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 11, 2014)

I want to buy the same thing for my bsnl broadband connection. Tell me the difference between v2 and v3 models of TP-LINK TD-W8968 router with modem.


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 11, 2014)

got a techo who configured both my modems -ie reconfigured my old siemens sl 2_141 whcih has taken off with a bang on wi fi and also put my only smartphone on wifi.but astonishingly though i did configure the new tp w 8968 and it shows connected( done using quick guide) on wi fi the speed is slow.what could be the problem.please help.really curse these bsnl chaps-had they configured my old siemens properly wudnt have to get a new tp link which too now hangs up on wi fi.hats off to siemens-working since 2007.PS-


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 12, 2014)

I asked flipkart customer care and they said they can not provide me information regarding to version of model TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com it has written 3dbi in connectivity specs. According to flipkart cc I will get the product of this specs, can't sure about the version. Should I cancel my order or not?


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 12, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> I asked flipkart customer care and they said they can not provide me information regarding to version of model TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com it has written 3dbi in connectivity specs. According to flipkart cc I will get the product of this specs, can't sure about the version. Should I cancel my order or not?


-have u got the td link or not.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 12, 2014)

No It has not been shipped. I ordered yesterday though. They customer care can't answer me about the version or manufacturing date of this model. On the official website it is clearly written connectivity strength is 5 dBi but on flipkart 3dBi and customer care saying you will get the product as mentioned in specs of flipkart. 
Should I cancel this TP-Link and order D-Link model? You too facing problem in this model. D-Link and Netgear are bigger brand I think.


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 12, 2014)

my tp link is working better now-u will get a version 3 without doubt.if u dont want any other version please open the package and see on the reverse-you can see the version written-flipkart does take back things

- - - 

      Device Info                                 


      Quick Setup                                    


      Operation Mode                                    


      Advanced Setup                                 


      IPTV                                    


      Wireless                                 


      Guest Network                                 


      USB Settings                                 


      Diagnostics                                 


      Management                                 

Logout



this is my readout on tp w 8968-is the line quality ok. also i havent configured anything else except quick setup and wi fi settings.if i am required to do anything please help me please comment


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 13, 2014)

flipkart says that they don't take returns for this product as it doesn't comes in 30 days return policy. Maybe because a lot of people returned their version 1.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for giving me hope that I will get version 3. So not canceling order.

- - - Updated - - -

They send me mail last night:
We are happy you have chosen to shop with Flipkart.com. *We regret to inform you that our sellers have a mixed stocks of version and hence we cannot confirm on the version you would get during delivery.*
Should I cancel or not?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 13, 2014)

3dbi means it is version 1

Version 2 has 5dbi.

snapdeal has Version 2. and flipkart sometime back had even version 3 but the Intelligent guys have mixed up the whole thing and they say "We don't know what you will get." and they also confirm (told me and few others) that "we have version 1"



Dr. House said:


> flipkart says that they don't take returns for this product as it doesn't comes in 30 days return policy. Maybe because a lot of people returned their version 1.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 13, 2014)

since now both my old siemens sl 2_141 and the new tp link w 8968 are working, i see better performance in the old warhorse siemens!is there any thing which i have to check again in the tp link for speeding it up.if i do sppedtest for both and compare them will this give me  the faster modem result?


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 5, 2014)

Since I bought this TP Link wireless modem I faced issue of getting wifi disconnection after 20-30 min even though lights on modem shows on. Everytime I need to restart my modem to fix so I moved to my old BSNL wifi modem. It works perfectly fine on that. I reset two three time, even format my windows 8.1 but the problem of sudden disconnection continues. I gave it to my friend to test at his place. It worked fine with no interruptions. I sent back to flipkart and get refund. Please suggest me better wireless modem with no issue. What about Netgear or D-Link?


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2014)

windows 8 /  8.1 has it's own share of wifi issues. So you should have tried  win 7 at-least. Anyway, you can go with D-Link DSL-2730U.


----------

